

OpenIndiana 151a release 9/14 - with illumos kernel/KVM support - zdw
http://alasdairrr.tumblr.com/

======
nl
Just a note: KVM support in Solaris/Illumos/SmartOS is Intel only at the
moment.

(It wasn't clear to me, and I though I was doing something wrong when it
failed on an AMD server)

